# Primer & Spray Paint Advice



## Stophen (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi, I am planning a small amount of repair work on my Ford Focus Titanium 2010 passenger side lower plastic bumper (just underneath the spot light). I have all the materials regarding filling etc. but am looking for some expert knowledge regarding the types of paints and primers I should use.

I will be carrying out this work in my double garage over the next few weeks, so October UK weather with a spray gun. I will not be using an airfed mask, just standard overalls, respirator etc. in an domestic environment.

I have been advised that the listed paints below will do a good job:

1. Primer: Upol P88 Primer. I would like to clarify that this doesn't require an activator / hardener and to ask about the ratio of thinner that should be used?

2. Base Coat: I am having my paint mixed to my Ford colour code and want to ask the same question as above regarding adding a thinner and the ratio.

3. Upol Smart Clear 1k Clear Coat

4. How much of each of the above should I buy (i.e. 250ml, 500ml, 1L, etc) if I plan on priming and base coating half of the bumper and clear coating the whole thing?

I am aware that I could strip the car and get a body shop to do the work for me, but I am quite a hands on guy and enjoy these kind of tasks and am really after the advice of the community regarding the above listed items.

Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

1K Products are not good when it comes to primers and lacquers. Use a decent 2K Primer and lacquer, 1K Lacquer especially really is not a good product.

I don't go with any specific brands but suggest using a 2K Primer and lacquer.

As for basecoat I'd suggest using solvent, if you use solvent then it needs to be thinned 50/50 I.e. 50% thinner to 50% basecoat.( Some people thin more)
If using waterbase then it's pour and paint.


----------



## Stophen (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks supernova-dw.

When you suggest using a 2K Primer & Lacquer do you mean an acrylic based one as I understand the urethane ones require an airfed mask?


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

The 2k paint system ideally requires air fed respiratory equipment. Have you had a quote from a professional repairer/painter? By the time you have bought all the materials it may not work out much different.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

supernova-dw said:


> 1K Products are not good when it comes to primers and lacquers. Use a decent 2K Primer and lacquer, 1K Lacquer especially really is not a good product.
> 
> I don't go with any specific brands but suggest using a 2K Primer and lacquer.
> 
> ...


agreed:thumb:


----------



## Stophen (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks jolls.

Yes I have had a quote, and you are right, there isn't much of a difference in price!

Basically I just fancied giving this ago and wanted to see if there was a realistic way of doing this in a domestic environment.

Can you please clarify what you mean when you say 2K Paint & Primer. Are we talking about Polyurethane or Acrylics and is one far more life threatening than the other?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

2k = 2 parts primer(or paint) and hardener 

1k is ready to use out of the tin


----------



## Stophen (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input and I can see that if I want a near factory finish it needs to be a 2K product (although as I am doing this without an airfed mask I don't think this would be wise), so...

The final question I would like to ask is as I am doing this in an domestic environment without an airfed mask (but with overalls, respirator etc.) what would be the safest and best products to use as a primer and clear coat. If replies could include brands, thinners or solvents to use and ratios to mix with and how much of each you think I will need for a plastic bumper that would be amazing!

Basically I am after a 'dummies' guide to the above!

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If this is a one off paint experience for you then using 2k products with a 3m fly mask will be ok mate its not going to kill you in one use but if you are doing this on a daily basis then a full respirator will be best hth


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

So long as you use a cartridge mask (type 2K paint mask into eBay) you'll be fine to go.

Order any brand of 2K primer and lacquer and your ready to go! Also would recommend using solvent basecoat over waterbase.


----------



## Clueless.1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Yes as mentioned definitely solvent based. Waterbased is not much fun at best of times but an absolute nightmare in a domestic environment. Just take your time when applying and don't get carried away by layering it on too heavy


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you have a picture of the damage?? 

Is the damage on a painted area of the bumper or on the textured grey/black area?? 

Everyone likes to recommend 2k products, but if the prep is good enough standard grey aerosol is fine. 

Chuck a picture up


----------

